# Beleuchtungeeffekte bei CS6



## Memorie (30. November 2013)

bei meinem CS6  ist unter Renderfilter der "Beleuchtungseffekt"  überhaupt nicht eingetragen.
Wie und wo kann ich diesen aktivieren oder als Download bekommen?
Alle anderen Filter sind aktiv.
Gruß Memorie


----------



## pixelator (30. November 2013)

Nicht eingetragen oder ausgegraut? Wenn der Filter ausgegraut ist, funktioniert er nicht im aktuellen Modus. Z.B. CMYK oder RGB 32 Bit, Graustufen..

Gruß pixelator


----------



## Memorie (1. Dezember 2013)

Hallo pixelator,
Der Filter ist nicht eingetragen, also nicht ausgegraut. 
Das Programm(32Bit) verwende ich auf meinem Laptop .
Auf dem PC als 64Bit Verson, da läuft alles korrekt.
Gruß Memorie


----------



## Martin Schaefer (1. Dezember 2013)

Das liegt daran, dass der "neue" Filter Beleuchtungseffekte unter Windows XP nicht bereitgestellt wird, weil die dafür erforderliche OpenGL Unterstützung mit Windows XP nicht funktioniert.
Adobe stellt aber eine alte Version des Filters für XP User zur Verfügung.

http://download.adobe.com/pub/adobe/photoshop/win/13.x/Win_Optional_Plug-Ins.zip

Den entsprechenden Filter (die 32bit Version) LightingEffects.8BF und den Ordner "Lighting Styles" musst du dann dahin kopieren:
_Programme/Adobe/Adobe Photoshop CS6/Plug-ins_


----------



## Memorie (2. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Martin,
vielen Dank für Deinen Typ. Es hat fuktioniert.
Nun habe ich einmal die anderen Eintragungen im Programm überprüft,
musste nun feststellen, dass in der Menüzeile der Eintrag: 3D , sowie 
unter Filtern die Einträge: Kunstfilter und Malfilter ebenfalls noch fehlen.
Vielleicht kannst Du mir bei diesen fehlenden Einträgen auch weiter helfen
und mir eventuell mitteilen wo ich diese finden kann.
Im voraus schon recht vielen Dank.
MfG  Memorie

Nachtrag: Jetzt habe festgestellt, dass in Lightning Effects Classic 18 Objekte eingetragen sind aber in CS6 bei Lightnings Effekts nur 3 Objekte sind. Wie kann diese ebenfalls von Lightnings Effekts in CS6 einfügen?
Entschuldige bitte, aber ich  weiss dass ich etwas aufdringlich bin.
Trotzdem vielen Dank.
Gruß Memorie


----------



## Martin Schaefer (2. Dezember 2013)

Das was du als "3 Objekte" bezeichnest sind einfach die 3 verschiedenen Lichtarten, die haben nichts direkt mit den Presets zu tun. Die Presets findest du links oben, während du die Lighting Effects verwendest (Lighting, nicht Lightning).

Zu der anderen Frage ... es gibt nicht alle Filter und Effekte in "alten" Versionen. Um wirklich ein vollständiges Photoshop CS6 nutzen zu können, musst du halt auch ein unterstütztes Betriebssystem und eine der unterstützten Grafikkarten haben. Da geht dann kein Weg dran vorbei.

Viele Grüße
Martin


----------



## Memorie (4. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Martin,
vielen Dank  für Deine Antwort, die mir sehr weitergeholfen haben
und meinen Wissenstand erweitert haben.
Nochmals vielen Dank und eine schöne Zeit.
Viele Grüße 
Memorie


----------

